# wild sparrow hawk



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

so i was in my room watching tv and i could hear alot of crows and magpies flying around near my barn owls, had a peer out my window and found this wild sparrow hawk munching on a pigeon right infront of my owls aviary, needles to say they were not pleased about it being that close to them but it sat there for about 20 minutes eating the pigeon so i managed to get a few snaps of it, enjoy


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

I love sparrow hawks awesome little bird's


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

thats awesome :2thumb:


----------

